# Can I shorten the nail quick?



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I have read that the more you trim your dogs nails the shorter the quick will be. I am trying this and have not seen results. 

My Bella has always had long nail quicks and one nail especially is always hard to deal with. I am now at the point where I have to trim each week because I can only take off the very tips to avoid hurting her. This is a pain because I really want the nails to be shorter. Not super short but at the correct length if that makes sense?? 

any advice would be great. Maybe I should just start having the vet do it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

If you use a dremel and get very close to the quick it will withdraw and you can shorten the quick over time but it does need to be done at least weekly. If you do not approach close to the quick there will not be a noticeable difference. Sometimes it is better to quick the nails to a reasonable level and then work on never letting them get long again - just don't ask me to do it, a lot of groomers can, but I can't - I find it hard to potentially hurt anything even if it is for a good reason!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Qyn! 

Your response makes sense. I'm afraid to get too close to the quick though because I dont want to hurt her. Maybe I should speak to the vet abd the groomer and get suggestions.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jen, the absolute best way to take down really long nails is to use a Dremel, as Qyn suggests. For one thing, you can grind off small amounts every few days, allowing the quick to recede between trims. And if you accidently cut into the quick, the heat of the tool cauterizes it so it barely bleeds, (on the 3 or 4 times I've quicked a nail with the Dremel, there's just a tiny ooze of blood that's easily staunched rather than the gush of blood you get with clippers), but best of all, it doesn't seem to hurt the dog. I never even knew I'd cut too close until I saw the little drop of blood at the tip of a nail after I'd moved onto the next nail. No yelping, no yanking the paw away, no refusing to let me touch the nails. 

Here are the directions on how to get your dog accustomed to the tool and how to use it properly: http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that link! its got a ton of great information and was really easy to follow! I have printed it out and am going to start getting her used to having her nails done this way!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've heard the best way is the dremel, several times a week. Second best would be go to the vet or groomer and have them cut the nail back. Sucks for the dog though! Kenya's got a few longer ones where the quick is farther out and I've made her bleed. If she ever goes under anaesthesia for something I'll have them cut it back.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

When I worked for a groomer he refused to quick nails, always suggested waiting till they had to go in for a surgical procedure.

But my older girl with really really black nails has always had a longer quick since I always put off trimming her nails, since I have been using a dremal, they are getting shorter and shorter. We usually trim once a week.


----------

